# Family Outings



## lovemyabba

My husband is not an outgoing person. He doesn't like to go swimming or camping, or go to the park and those sorts of things. He doesn't like to do family parties, either. I love to take my kids out and do these kids of things with them, and they have so much fun. I think it's really important for him to be there too, at least some times. Otherwise he's a really great dad. How can I convince him to be more a part of our family outings?


----------



## tater03

Can you tell him that the boys would really appreciate him being a part of these family outings. Maybe if the boys have mentioned to you about Dad not coming they could instead maybe mention it to their Dad instead. I know that this can be awfully frustrating. Hopefully he will figure out that they are only young and at home for a short while.


----------



## katharina

tater03 said:


> Hopefully he will figure out that they are only young and at home for a short while.


This is very true. The time will come very soon that the kids will not want
anything to do with the parents, so outings, parks, camping, etc. will all be
a thing of the past.


----------



## Tigriz

Love, do you by any chance have a video camera? Or a video option on your cell phone? Perhaps showing him just what he's missing with the kids, primarily their excitement and enjoyment, may help him decide he'd rather be out with you guys instead of cooped up at home alone.


----------



## riskey58

I think family outings are very important. I think you should sit down and talk too your husband, and let him know how important it is.


----------



## draconis

lovemyabba said:


> My husband is not an outgoing person. He doesn't like to go swimming or camping, or go to the park and those sorts of things. He doesn't like to do family parties, either. I love to take my kids out and do these kids of things with them, and they have so much fun. I think it's really important for him to be there too, at least some times. Otherwise he's a really great dad. How can I convince him to be more a part of our family outings?


I wonder if he had social anxiety as a child, because it may not be "his fault" he is like this. Overall you are right it is important that he is a part of his childrens lives.

draconis


----------



## 3plus3

Well more power to you! I have a fiance that I have to pretty much drag out to do family things, just because it isn't his idea of fun. UGH


----------



## SageMother

lovemyabba said:


> My husband is not an outgoing person. He doesn't like to go swimming or camping, or go to the park and those sorts of things. He doesn't like to do family parties, either. I love to take my kids out and do these kids of things with them, and they have so much fun. I think it's really important for him to be there too, at least some times. Otherwise he's a really great dad. How can I convince him to be more a part of our family outings?


Be careful, you may be opening a can of worms that should have been left alone. Convincing someone to go against their nature isn't a good idea. I suggest ADDING family activities that he is more likely to participate in.


----------

